# Dvarw DL FL replacement glass



## Muhammedv (19/7/21)

Is there anyone here who will beable to point me in the right direction to get a replacement glass for my dvarw DL FL tank?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Angelskeeper (20/7/21)

https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/264-dvarw-dl-35ml-glass.html

https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/265-dvarw-dl-6ml-glass.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muhammedv (20/7/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/264-dvarw-dl-35ml-glass.html
> 
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/265-dvarw-dl-6ml-glass.html



This is for the OG dvarw bud, I need a glass for the newer version the DL FL ... Thanks though


----------



## Muhammedv (20/7/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/264-dvarw-dl-35ml-glass.html
> 
> https://voodoovapour.co.za/drip-tips-caps/265-dvarw-dl-6ml-glass.html



I saw this on the khw website, I'm going to try my OG glass on the FL tank, could anyone advise if it fits?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/21)

Muhammedv said:


> Is there anyone here who will beable to point me in the right direction to get a replacement glass for my dvarw DL FL tank?
> 
> Thanks in advance



@Muhammedv if @Zeki Hilmi doesn't have stock then you can try @The Beard ered Viking Customs... otherwise KHW is the only option which is a problem because of the cost of shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (20/7/21)

You could try here, some forum members have had them made up

https://glassblowing.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

Muhammedv said:


> I saw this on the khw website, I'm going to try my OG glass on the FL tank, could anyone advise if it fits?


Send me a PM… I have some for you through the generosity of @Cornelius .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Muhammedv (20/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Send me a PM… I have some for you through the generosity of @Cornelius .



Thanks  pm sent


----------



## CJB85 (23/7/21)

Muhammedv said:


> Thanks  pm sent


Done and dusted, glad they arrived in n one piece!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Muhammedv (25/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Done and dusted, glad they arrived in n one piece!



A big thank you to @Cornelius & @CJB85 for the kind gesture  both arrived in one piece. My dvarw DL FL is up and running again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (26/7/21)

That's great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (30/11/22)

Reviving this thread.

@Rob Fisher Hi Rob, do you know the exact dimensions for the DL FL 6 mm glass, or does anyone.

I am thinking of getting some from https://glassblowing.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/. I broke one of mine and had to use the last spare I had.

Does any one want to jump in and get some spares should I order ? it would make sense to order more than what I personally need. Thanks, let me know what you think


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/22)

@Stranger, I'm not sure about the specs of the glass, but I do know the DL and the FL DL glass are the same.

Total length of the tank (deck+glass tank section) and capacity without drip tip and the 510:

3,5ml – 32,5mm, 3,6ml

6ml – 40,5mm, 6,2ml

Spare glass tubes of the earlier version can be used in the DL FL glass tank section.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (1/12/22)

Thank you Rob. An internet search has shown on a few sites, specs of 

24 dia
1.2 thick
20 mm high for the 6 ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (1/12/22)

I have contacted the company and they have said that it should be possible for my requirements. They can not do bubble glass but straight does not seem to be an issue.

Does any one have a spare glass that you can measure with a vernier ? (hoping)


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/22)

Stranger said:


> I have contacted the company and they have said that it should be possible for my requirements. They can not do bubble glass but straight does not seem to be an issue.
> 
> Does any one have a spare glass that you can measure with a vernier ? (hoping)


I have a cheap vernier but here goes...

Thickness 1,27mm
Height 20,02mm
Inner diam 21,61mm
Outer diam 23,89

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/22)

Stranger said:


> I have contacted the company and they have said that it should be possible for my requirements. They can not do bubble glass but straight does not seem to be an issue.
> 
> Does any one have a spare glass that you can measure with a vernier ? (hoping)


Sight Glass have a division that can make bubble glasses to almost any shape / diameter you wanted http://glassblowing.co.za/ however I'd recommend a straight glass tube over bubble and day of the week for a multitude of reasons. 
Also ... ask them to round the edges and anneal the glass too, (_at no additional charge_), and speaking of charges ... As they're a third to half the price of a vape store ... get a couple of them made up.

Finally; Looking at Rob's measurements above, and taking into account manufacturing and tube tolerances, you should be asking for 24mm dia. tubes with a 1.2mm wall thickness, and 20mm tall.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (2/12/22)

Thanks guys, I actually went through to see them, and indeed they had a tube of 24mm od, 1.2 mm thick Borosilicate glass. I had stripped one of my tanks and took the glass through and visually it matched up very well.

We shall wait and see, I placed an order, paid and will get delivery as soon as they are ready.

In chatting with the sales lady, she said she has had a lot of calls for vape tank glass and I got the feeling she is not interested in the bubble glass business, probably due to the small quantities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (12/12/22)

And So, they arrived. look and feel no different to the original. I have swapped one out just to see but they seem perfect in every way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

